# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Quedada Madrileña: 26-5-07

## Gonzalo Orellana

Bueno, vamos a empezar a organizarla y a proponer temas.

Día: Sábado 26 de Mayo
Hora: 5:15
Lugar ??

Temas a tratar (teneis que votar en un post 2 de los temas):

Rota y recompuesta
Cubiletes
Cuerdas
Mnemónica
Transposiciones de cualquier tipo
Pintajes
...

Podeis proponer más temas

----------


## El Munir

Pintajes y florituras.

Soy del barrio de Lacoma.

Saludos^^

----------


## Rafa505

Monedas y cosillas (bolas de esponja, paletas, etc...).

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Esto funciona... 7 lecturas y 2 respuestas :D

----------


## Rafa505

Esto va a ser un desastre, cada uno va a poner lo que le parezca, mejor una encuesta cerrada y que se elija sobre eso.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Hecho. Se tratarán los 2 temas más votados

----------


## Rafa505

Propongo que se ponga algo de magia de cerca general, aparte de los cubiletes y las cartas.

----------


## Mr.Mind

monedas y jueguecillos... xD

----------


## Dow

monedas y lo que sea de cerca... um um

----------


## rafa cama

Un par de cositas. Creo que no es muy buena idea (aunque se haga con la mejor intención) la quedada temática.

Razones: 

En primer lugar, los campos a elegir son escasos, y demasiado precisos. Es muy fácil que haya gente a la que no le interese ninguno de los campos.

En segundo lugar, si a mí me gustan las monedas y las esponjas (por poner un ejemplo) y salen cubiletes y mnemónica, dos temas que ni me interesan ni conozco nada de nada, és muy posible que pase de ir.

Pensároslo.

Saludines.

----------


## Rafa505

Mirándolo así tienes razón, habíamos pensado Gonzalo y yo hacerlo para hacer algo en las quedadas, llamémoslo, provechoso, compartir ideas, aprender de los que lleven más tiempo, etc, y como no se puede hablar de todo en una tarde pues tematizarlo, si este mes toca algo que no te interesa (de todo se aprende), pues lo suyo es que vengas para que cuando toque algo que te interese los demás vayamos también, esto lo digo yo que me da igual el tema que sea con tal de juntarme con magos, a lo mejor alguien que vaya a la SEI pues si puede prescindir de venir.

También para que haya algo que nos interese a todos creo que se debería generalizar un poco más en los temas y elegir por mes un tema de escenario y otro de cerca.

----------


## miguelajo

Podeis rematar la Quedad con la "PEDAZO DE GALA" en la plaza de las Artes.
www.laplazadelasartes.com
Reservar las entradas que se Agotan como pasó la otra vez

----------


## Rafa505

Creo que en esa página lei algo sobre que había que ser mayor de edad para entrar, ¿puede ser?.

----------


## Felipe

A la quedada del 26 no puedo porque tengo una comida con unos amigos.

A lo que sí me apunto es a lo que propone MiguelAjo.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

¿Después de la quedada quién se viene a la plaza de las artes? ¿Cómo se pueden reservar entradas? 

Yo me apunto.

----------


## gones

Pues yo me apunto también a la quedada,y si luego vamos a la gala,pues más que mejor.

Un saludo

----------


## Dow

entre paréntesis pone "para adultos"... pero llama a ver, no sé... yo voy, ala

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Creo que la de adultos es a las 22:30. La sesión de las 20:30 es para todos los públicos (no sé qué diferencia hay...)

Por cierto, los que quieran quedar para ir a Toledo, mañana a las 17:30 en Atocha (el tren sale a las 17:50)

----------


## Rafa505

¿Al final quedada como hasta ahora no?, sin tema.
Lugar, ¿en el Laberinto?, para mí estuvo bien ahí.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Supòngo que si

----------


## Dow

hehe venga venga, vamos a ver la magia o no? que yo quiero reservar la mia ya, pero como son dos sesiones... pues me molaría reservarla a la sesión que vaya la mayoría de foreros, asique ala, decid a cuál vais y tal y cual

----------


## Rafa505

Si vamos voy a las de las 20:30.

----------


## Dow

venga quicliiii que la gente diga la hora a la que va, a ver si podemos ir varios.

----------


## Rafa505

Al final resulta que no pueden ir menores, oooooooooooooooh :x  :-(.
¿Habrá que entregar DNI?, ¿paso por 18?.

----------


## Dow

pasas por 23, peazo mostrenco

----------


## Rafa505

*Miguelajo*: ¿Crees que podré entrar si paso por 23 años(  :Lol:  )?.

¿Quién va a ir?

----------


## Dow

eso llevo preguntando un rato yo!!!  :(

----------


## miguelajo

Pues la verdad es que yo en el local ni pincho ni corto. Gea es quién programa la parte de magia y en esta ocasión estoy formo parte de la gala, pero nada más.
Si reservas la entrada te piden el DNI, eso si que lo sé.
El tema está en si es otro quién reserva 5 o 6 entradas...pero no te puedo asegurar nada.
Al ser una sala con pub y demás supongo que lo de los 18 años no es por lo que vayan a hacer los magos...
No te puedo dar más información...
PD: Supongo que si no aparentas menos....probablemente no digan nada...

----------


## Dow

este tio aparenta casi 20... pero por favor! quién va! no quiero ir soloooo!!!!! y quiero iiir!

----------


## Rafa505

Parece que no mucha gente va a la actuación, yo no sé.
Pero, ¿a la quedada quién va?, de momento somos cuatro, perdón tres, Dow se ha semirajado.

----------


## gones

Yo a la quedada voy,y lo de la gala,pues si pueden entrar menores bien,pero si no...

----------


## BusyMan

Si quedáis y tengo tiempo a lo mejor podría acercarme un rato y luego ir todos a La Plaza.

Lo más probable y casi seguro es que no... pero estaría simpático, si se puede, acercarse un rato.

----------


## shark

si va el busy guardar los moviles, que los hace desaparecer....  8-)

----------


## Ayy

Ven Busy!!! mira que movil mas bonito!!! ven chico ven!!

----------


## Rafa505

Parece que si pueden ir menores, a ver si sigue habiendo entradas.

----------


## gones

Pues a ver si decidimos una de las 2 horas(20:30 ó  22:30)y compramos las entradas cuanto antes.

Un saludo

----------


## Rafa505

Vamos a ver.

Lugar: El laberinto.
Hora: 17:15.
Fecha: Sábado 26.

¿A que hora se tira para la actuación?.

----------


## Rafa505

¿Al final quedamos o no quedamos?.

----------


## Rafa505

Como nadie dijo nada, solo ayy que me dijo que no iba,  y no quedamos en nada claro, al final no he ido yo tampoco.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Ya lo veo... al final estoy aquí solo. Me acabo de meter a utilizar el internet un rato pa pasar el rato. ¡A ver si alguien viene pronto!

----------


## Ayy

jajaja lo siento mucho, me regalaron entradas para el bernabeu... y el plan sinceramente cambio mucho xD
ademas... habia  "buena compañia" xD

----------


## Rafa505

Ya que al final no se quedó, sólo fue Gonzalo (lo siento), propongo que quedemos este sábado, a ver que os parece.

----------


## Felipe

Rafa, abre un nuevo hilo o no tendrá éxito.

----------


## zarkov

Yo diría más Rafa:
Ofrece una ronda gratis a los que acudan   :Lol:

----------


## eldavy

> Ya que al final no se quedó, sólo fue Gonzalo (lo siento), propongo que quedemos este sábado, a ver que os parece.


Cuidado Gonzalo...podría ser una trampa.   :Wink:

----------


## Rafa505

Zarkov: Quedamos en unos sitios donde los precios no están como para invitar eh.  :Smile1:  

PD: Las cosas de quedar en el otro hilo, porfavorgracias.  :Wink:

----------

